# Sea Pig?



## Admin (May 29, 2010)

I don't know if this is real, but it reminds me of being a kid.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfu16P5dQo8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> I don't know if this is real, but it reminds me of being a kid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfu16P5dQo8&feature=player_embedded



Umm, I have to disagree with you....When you turn it over, it umm, well, umm, it kinda looks like a.... umm, well, nevermind.


----------



## Admin (May 29, 2010)

I meant the poking it with a stick thing. Not the it resembles a _______ thing. I think we had drastically different childhoods Havasu.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2010)

So you think it looks like a ________thing? Austin, I believe you have a dirty mind!


----------



## Admin (Jun 1, 2010)

And dirty other parts as well.


----------



## surfspc (Jul 7, 2011)

lol what a funny thead.  A sea pig!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess I missed the sea pig. Video is gone.


----------

